# Old Smoking help needed!!!



## rgautheir20420 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello there everyone. I'll use this chance to introduce myself and request some aid. I've been checking out the forums for a while since I've got my smoker and began making my sausages and charcuterie. Only smoked 2 things, a pork butt and some chicken thighs. Pork butt was tender and good but dissapointed with the smoke level, but the chicek thighs came out real good. Still alittle less smoke flavor than I'd hoped, but the flavor was good. 

Onto my issue, I've got an Old Smokey electric smoker. I like the ease of use electric offers and I got it at a steal price of $50 brand new off of Craigslist. The issue I'm having is continued smoke generation. The design of the smoker is flawed in my opinion because the chip tray is inaccessible without removing the 2 racks and the drip pan. How many chips do I need to put to maintain smoke for say 4 hours? Last time I smoke the chicken thighs I added 2 hand fulls of chips that were soaked and barely got smoke for 2 hours. Do I need a mound of chips in order to get smoke for a 4 hr period? A bigger mound for longer? What is everyone else's experience with this?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2014)

A bunch of folks use an AMNPS for added, supplemental smoke in their smokers !  Check out this link !

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

Hope this helps !


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jun 11, 2014)

I've definitely heard of that smoker, but I'd like to try and understand the usage of my current smoker before I go off buying supplemental units.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> I've definitely heard of that smoker, but I'd like to try and understand the usage of my current smoker before I go off buying supplemental units.



I know what your saying but most electric smokers are not gonna put out the amount of smoke you are looking for without a supplemental source !  You did say the smoke wasn't strong enough to your liking, right ?  Either way, just trying to help, good luck !


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jun 11, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I know what your saying but most electric smokers are not gonna put out the amount of smoke you are looking for without a supplemental source ! You did say the smoke wasn't strong enough to your liking, right ? Either way, just trying to help, good luck !


I hear ya. Yeah I did. To be honest, the amount of smoke really isn't much of an issue. For a closed unit, I can still see the smoke puffing out of the top, so I believe the amount of smoke is good. It's the length of that smoke. I put 2 hand fulls of chips in there last time and got probably about 1.5 hours of smoke. It's annoying removing the meat, racks, and drip pan if I need to add more chips, so I'm hoping someone with the unit has some advice.

I've actually got a cold smoker unit that I'm putting together, so I think that should be able to supplement if needed. I appreciate the reply though. I've read a lot about that smoker and people love it. This forums has been world of help and fun to read!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2014)

Waterinthrhole is right about electric smokers. I own one, and I have an AMNPS added to it. Buy it and you'll get that extra smoke flavor your looking for.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2014)

<Chuckles>

Does your Old Smokey look like this? Its predecessor was called Redi-Smok.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 11, 2014





  













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 11, 2014






If so the reason you are having problems with smoke is, its an analog type smoker and once you prepare the smoker and add the meat, you can't open it again. When you open it you let all the smoke out and there isn't any more.

You put your meat in, go to high on the rheostat, leave it about 30 mins., then reduce the temperature to the next lower temp for a chicken and probably 2 down for pork and beef.

The chips are only lit in the high range of the smoker, then smolder until dead or the lack of air puts them out. That a huge amount of smoke, think about blowing out a match and how much smoke that little match leaves. The smoke, stays in the smoker continuously doing its job until you lift the lid then it all escapes and its not designed to add more while cooking but like I said one small charge of chips is more than enough for a smoke. It is exceptionally easy to over smoke with these smokers when use correctly.

Also you need to realize that the optimum meat temp to absorb the smoke is 100 to 140 IT, above and below that temp still smokes but the meat takes it with diminished returns. The Smoker works great and you'll enjoy its ease of cooking once you get used to it.

Did you get a manual with it by chance?  That will help you a lot.

If you have any questions I'll gladly try to help. I have worn out three of the above smokers, each lasting about 10 years.

And if your's doesn't look like the above, LOL..... nevermind...... LOL


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jun 11, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> <Chuckles>
> 
> Does your Old Smokey look like this? Its predecessor was called Redi-Smok.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! This is exactly what I was hoping for! It is indeed the newer version of the smoker in the pictures. It did come with a manual....and of course it didn't get read 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I was completely unaware of everything you just mentioned. That completely changes the process for me. I'm the kind of guy that likes to watch things cook, so that doesn't seem to have helped me in this occasion. In fact, it seems to have hurt me. I can tell you that I've opened the top a number of times on both cooks, so this might be why I've been underwhelmed with the smoke flavor of both batches. I have read about the temps that meat take in the smoke best, but I've only got an insta-read thermo that I need to poke into the meat...hence me having to open it. Looks like I'll be getting a probe type thermo with a cord and putting a small whole in the top of the lid.

I will update this thread after another attempt is made on the 4 remaining frozen chicken thighs I've got get smoked. That way I can do a direct comparison with the previous batch.

Thank you very much for the information. Again, I love this forum!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 11, 2014)

Remember the 100 to 140 IT. Remember the longer you wait to check your meat the less you need the smoke. Use the thermometer to learn your timing. I cooked on mine for 30 years without a thermometer. I knew my way and how long things generally took to smoke my way, then added in changes for weather, meat, etc.....

Its a load of fun, I really enjoyed 'em hence three worn out. BTW watch the bottoms they are always here they rust out.

Here a full frontal picture. Show it to your smoker and see if he knows mine. LOL NO paternity suits please.........













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 11, 2014






If I can help, just shout!


----------

